# Self-Employed/Employed - Welfare Entitlements



## Dazzles (17 Feb 2009)

Hello,

Hoping someone can help us with a query we have in relation to unemployment entitlements.  It is a bit complicated and we are finding it diificult to get an answers.

My husband was a self-employed for the last 5 years. All tax paid and everything above board.  Last June (2008) work slowed and after a big job failed to pay up my husband got a job working for someone else.  
De-registered with Revenue after about 10 attempts/letters/phone calls.
The problem is he has now been let go from this job and has no work.  What is he entitled to?  I am assuming not JB due to the required contributions in the relevant tax years, is this correct?  

I work part time as my hours were cut so I am also in receipt of JB for the days I do not work but to be honest it is getting very difficult to keep everything paid. I am worried sick about this.  With mortgage, bills and maintenece payments (husband pays 100 euro a week maintenence for child from previous relationship - stays with us every 2nd w/end) we really need to find out what my husband would be entitled to but it is proving very difficult.  We have 2 mortgages - 500 euro per week - for our home and new home we were to move to before the bang! Thankfully the house we built is to sell (at a loss but still grateful).  Family are helping us out with payments at the moment but it can't last.  Even when sale of house goes through (hopefully) it is going to be a struggle.

I have given as much info as possible and any help/advise would be appreciated!

Regards.


----------



## cindilu (19 Feb 2009)

Hi Dazzled.  My husband is in a similar boat.  He's self employed and did not work for 2 months!  While that may not be so bad for some, for us it was terrible as it was the months of Dec/Jan.  We used most of our savings so things are getting scary for us as well except that he managed to pick up a job.

Anyway, when I was at my wits end, I got a leaflet through the letterbox.  At the bottom was a number for the Irish National Organisation for the Unemployed (www.inou.ie).  Phone number is:  01-8560088. Your call is strictly confidential.

I called the number and spoke in generics to a very nice gentleman who told me what I need to do.  I won't bore you with the details because your circumstances may be different to ours.  Even tho my husband signed on we still have not received one penny!  He goes back again in 2-3 weeks and if we don't get any joy then we are going to see our local TD.

Hope you get some results.


----------



## Dazzles (19 Feb 2009)

Hi Cindilu.....thank you so much for that I was beginning to think I said something wrong in my post!  I will give that number a buzz in the morning.  I can't believe how difficult it is for those who were self-employed and are now out of work. Hubby is applying for every job going at the moment because even if he can claim "dole" or whatever its called the waiting times are very long.  We need to get income from somewhere and fast.  I am even using the credit card for everyday things - I know - digging a hole!! Our savings are well gone too on just keeping our heads above water.  Its tough but so many in the same and worse positions.  

Thanks again for your reply and help.


----------



## padco (20 Feb 2009)

In all cases where you think you have an entitlement to a social welfare payment my advice is to apply and get a decision which can always be apppealed if negative. It is extremely difficult to have social welfare payments backdated if you fail to appply on tiime-s make the application. In your husband's case he should apply for "dole" or Jobseekers Asssistance as soon as possible. He will be means tested by a Social Welfare Inspector where he will have to outline his income/capital from all sources and based on this an assessment will be made. 

Another option is to claim for your husband as a dependant on your Jobseekers Benefit.


----------



## Dazzles (20 Feb 2009)

Thanks Padco.  That is very interesting and never thought about that.  Will look into that also.  As I only get Job Seekers Benefit one week every four weeks (the week I am not working) would I only be able to claim for him for that week?


----------



## cindilu (21 Feb 2009)

Hi Dazzled.  Unfortunately, the process can be a lengthy one.  My husband signed up in early December and still hasn't been paid anything yet!  They are extremely backlogged! We've also used up most of our savings. I'm not sure how many inspectors they have but clearly it's not enough.  The inspector is the one who will make a decision whether your husband is entitled to benefits or not.  They have to go over each application with a fine tooth comb to ensure that they are not missing anything.  They also have to make sure that if someone is entitled to benefits they actually get them so each file is looked over very carefully.

After my husband signed up and provided all the documents, they sent a letter about a month later saying they needed the same documents again!  They never said but we are guessing that they lost the previous ones.  We were advised to have my husband go down each week to check the progress.  A pain, I know.  But if you are in their face enough things might speed up but no guarantees.

My husband decided not to do that and is focusing more on finding work.  He due to go back in a few weeks so hopefully they will have made a decision by then.

Good luck!


----------



## Welfarite (23 Feb 2009)

Read the key post about claiming Jobseeker's Allowances. There is a realisitc approach taken these days where a person has been self-employed previously, in that SW tsake into account the unique economic circumstances.


----------

